# ~THE JOURNEY~ An Akatsuki Fan Comic of Sorts



## Crys (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome! This is the boredom plant coming to fruition. Okay, now listen up and I'll explain this.  I have taken Manga and removed the authentic translations.  Then I inserted my own words to further a plot line, ya dig? Awesome. Each page will get it's own post simply because there will hopefully be at least ONE post from a fan between them.

*Summary:* Hidan and Kakuzu search desperately for something elusively termed "The Stadium".  Will they find it?!
*Rating:* Eh...go for R, to be safe.  I know I mentioned hookers in the first page. If that's any indication...
*THIS READS REAL MANGA STYLE! RIGHT TO LEFT!*

-For the Record-
DON'T HURT ME FOR PAGE STRETCHING OR SOMETHING! EEP!

I've put this here for those who don't want to search through the pages. I'll still be posting the pages, though, for now.
Directory:
Part One
Page One: 
Page Two: 
Page Three: 
Page Four: 
Page Five: 
Page Six: 
Page Seven: 
Page Eight: 
Page Nine: 
Page Ten: 
Page Eleven: 

Part Two
Page Twelve: 
Page Thirteen: 
Page Fourteen: 
Page Fifteen: 
Page Sixteen: 
Page Seventeen: 
Page Eighteen: 
Page Nineteen: 
Page Twenty: 
Page Twenty One: 
Page Twenty Two: 

Part Three
Page Twenty Three: 
Page Twenty Four: 

The Angry Comic Arc
Page One: 
Page Two: 
Page Three: 
Page Four: 
Page Five: 
Page Six: 
Page Seven: 
Page Eight: 
Page Nine: 
Page Ten: 
Page Eleven: 
Page Twelve: 
Page Thirteen: 
Page Fourteen: 
Page Fifteen: 
Page Sixteen: 
Page Seventeen: 

*PART FOUR AND BEYOND LINKS CAN BE FOUND IN THE SECOND POST*

Without Further Ado...
[/CENTER]


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Part Four: Deidara and Tobi Problems (an Interlude)
Page One: 
Page Two: 
Page Three: 
Page Four: 
Page Five: 
Page Six: 
Page Seven: 
Page Eight: 

The Itachi Arc (an interlude within an interlude)
Page One: 
Page Two: 
Page Three: 
Page Four: 
Page Five: 
Page Six: 
Page Seven: 
Page Eight: 
Page Nine: 
Page Ten: 
Page Eleven:
Page Twelve:
Page Thirteen: 
Page Fourteen: 
Page Fifteen: 
Page Sixteen: 
Page Seventeen: 
Page Eighteen: 
Page Nineteen: 
Page Twenty: 
Page Twenty-One: 
Page Twenty-Two: 
Page Twenty-Three: 
Page Twenty-Four: 

CONTINUED IN THE NEXT POST!!


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

The Tobi and Deidara Arc! (yes, I'm still procrastinating!)
Page 1:  
Page 2: 
Page 3: 
Page 4: 
Page 5: 
Page 6: 
Page 7: 

SASUKE: The Happy Years!
Page 1: 
Page 2: 
Page 3: Link removed
Page 4: 
Page 5: 

The RETURN of Hidan and Kakuzu!
Page 1: 
Page 2: 
Page 3: 
Page 4: 
Page 5: 
Page 6: 
Page 7: 
Page 8: 
Page 9: 
Page 10: 
Page 11: 
Page 12: 

Because Snake is SO original
Page 1: 
Page 2: 
Page 3: 
Page 4: 
Page 5: 
Page 6: 
Page 7: 
Page 8: 
Page 9: 
Page 10: 
Page 11: 
Page 12: 
Page 13: 
Page 14: 
Page 15: 
Page 16: 
Page 17: 
Page 18: 
Page 19: 
Page 20: 
Page 21: 
Page 22: 
Page 23: 
Page 24: 
Page 25: 
Page 26: 
Page 27: 
Page 28: 
Page 29: 
Page 30: 

CONTINUED IN NEXT POST!


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Because Snake is SO original (continued)
Page 31: 
Page 32: 
Page 33: 
Page 34: 
Page 35: 
Page 36: 
Page 37: 
Page 38: 
Page 39: 
Page 40: 
Page 41: 
Page 42: 
Page 43: 
Page 44: 
Page 45: 
Page 46: 
Page 47: 
Page 48: 
Page 49: 
Page 50: 
Page 51: 
Page 52: 

Random Pages
RP 1: 
RP 2: 
RP 3: 
RP 4:


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, this is awesome. Think I liked the "Hi! I'm a bomb. Yay!" the most since it was just so random. Keep up the great work. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you. be sure to tell your friends! I was getting all lonely here


----------



## Cytrin (Jul 9, 2006)

o man this is comical i like your drawings also repz


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

if only they were mine...I'm just using the manga


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 9, 2006)

I like it.  It's random and freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol... Yeah it's very funny  Good one dude 
Do more


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 9, 2006)

It pretty good ^^


----------



## chelze (Jul 9, 2006)

gwahahaha xD really good


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank You. Thank You. I'll be putting up part two tonight, I hope. I may not be able to finish it for a while though.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 9, 2006)

I strongly approve of this.

Favourite so far is Hidan's "God... She's NUTS!" and the random "Hi! I'm a bomb! Yay!"


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Everyone loves that little bomb

Bomb: YAY! I'm Popular!

You're also exploded, get outta here! *pushes the bomb away*


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 9, 2006)

Lmao " I'm doing spooky things to freak out the readers" XDDDDD so true XD


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay, I meant no harm to any Catholics with the LITTLE snip in the next one. I'm Catholic too so...yeah


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## az0r (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice   really funny XD


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Ah, that's all I can do until 314 comes out in a high quality version.


----------



## momolade (Jul 9, 2006)

you are my hero


----------



## Kakome (Jul 9, 2006)

that was really funny


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 9, 2006)

Still enjoying it! =)


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2006)

! So funny and randomly great! Kick ass job, yeah! Reps,


----------



## Crys (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! I was holding back posts cuz i was enjoying being at 666. but to let you all no-I have found 314-I hope-so there should be more coming up!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 10, 2006)

sweet that would kick ass


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

Smoal is the creation of the boys at Red Vs Blue and I don't own them or it, ya dig?


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

That chinese joke was a bet from a friend, I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Oyasumi_Gaara (Jul 10, 2006)

ahahahahahha this is great! very very funny XD "wonder twin powers ACTIVE!" Lmao


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

The lesson in all this? Don't mess with old people. Their roll model's are dangerous


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 10, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> The lesson in all this? Don't mess with old people. Their roll model's are dangerous


LOL, so you need to throw in a Matlock and Murder She Wrote reference as well. Still nicely done, keep it up. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

HEY THERE FOLKS! Dig it, Part two is down and part three should be up tonight. I have summer school, ya know? then i'll put up, I think, 3 pages. the it's gonna have to rest until 315 comes up...although I may wait and just keep part 3 until 315 comes out. I'll let you guys know either way.
~PEACE!


----------



## Kakome (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah i love these i wish people would come to our fanfic like this


----------



## Crys (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sympathetic to the cause, Kakome-kun...or at least I try to be.


----------



## Crys (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, it's true, I do have a secret desire to kill Kevin Federline...ah...but that's all I can do until 315 so I'll see you then!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 11, 2006)

lol, i've never realized how funny the words "the stadium" sound untill i read this

this is awesome, especially the random references to itachi


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

not bad...


----------



## Crys (Jul 11, 2006)

*smiles peacefully* Thank you very much, I love the support.

we can't all make Itachi money.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh wow, you used my ideas. Still kicks ass too, keep up the good work. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 12, 2006)

*laughs* I love my fans and will always rely on them. Sometimes they are geniuses beyond my abilities. You know? It was a shout out to my homies!


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is hilarious. Fruit Loop... OMG, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Crys (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay...what were the odds that there would be NOTHING for me to use in chapter 315? Pretty damn good, I guess, but I'm still angry! So, I have written something in protest!


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 16, 2006)

Awww.. you should have kept going with that instead of blowing him up right away. I was enjoying it, but it was too short. =P


----------



## Crys (Jul 16, 2006)

Hm....maybe I will...For the hell of it....kill time and all


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 16, 2006)

thats awesome...though they're soo big @_@....*is crushed*


----------



## Crys (Jul 17, 2006)

Where is everyone getting those damn seal thingies? ah...and I've decided to use chapter 315 to vent some stress I have going on...


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 17, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Hm....maybe I will...For the hell of it....kill time and all


Please do, and try to show us what Kakashi would actually want to say when trying to teach something to brick brains Naruto. (No offense to Naruto fans) I'd love that, LOL.


----------



## Crys (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Jul 17, 2006)

^^ that was kewl. I always DID hate that chapter cuz there was no akatsuki in it. Damn.


----------



## halohat (Jul 17, 2006)

That was funny as hell keep it up


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 17, 2006)

Nicely done. More! 

Question: What font and size do you use for the text?


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

mm? Ah, I believe that's a bit of a trade secret...Why, if I may ask, are you curious? *smiles* I would love to tell you, honestly.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm moving in on the trade, basically, LOL. Wanted to for some time now, finally got the motivation up. I think my font is readable at least. And no worries to you, I may end up sucking and I'm doing a Sai/Sakura/Naruto chapter right now. Not Akatsuki. =)

Edit: Actually, got 8 panels done and my font looks fine uploaded. So no need to answer now. Thanks though.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't stop laughing! ^^ Well done.


----------



## Hissatsu (Jul 18, 2006)

........................If hookers weren't already my primary source of direction, I'd proably be laghing harder


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

Ah, *laughs* I woulda told ya...eh. Good luck with the business and remember-If it makes even just one person laugh...it's better than not having done it at all, eh?


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully I get at least one person. Uploaded and posted here, now I'm just waiting for a response.. or a page view.. anything! LOL


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

where is it?


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL, nicely done again. I hadn't even though about the fact Naruto dresses to stand out.. unlikes how ninja's should.

Where is it? Right here. If it is wrong to post the link it yer thread, I'll edit it out. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

I shall go look. and don't worry about the link thing. Some people may get pissy about it but I like it when people link up on my threads.


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL, you added some more raunch.   I liked it! 

Thanks for the response on mine! Got my one person, so my mission is complete, hehe.


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

^ ^ just returning the favor. You were my first reader, I wanted to be yours.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww, thankies.  LOL


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

You're quite welcome ^ ^


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 18, 2006)

ROFL, loved that last section.


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

^ ^ I try. but I'm on my lunch break for the moment.


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 18, 2006)

Woah, you leave a thread for a week, and this is what happens, great work btw.  Nice, so what are the gonna do?  Anything like Kid and the tree?


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

Actually, the surprise is gonna be rather pleasant. But tha's a secret for now, lol!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 18, 2006)

For whom, Kakashi/Naruto or us?


----------



## Crys (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, Kakashi  and Naruto of course.  As for The fic...hmm...I can't remember.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 19, 2006)

Lmao! Ah, update soon! ^^


----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh yes, Naruto is that blind! LOL

Well done once again, and actually, since I asked you to continue this section, Imma rep you! =D

Edit: Err.. well, guess I already gave you rep. Says I can't right now.


----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)

Lol, it's okay. Reps are nice but just getting a good comment is perfect.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm a newbie here, it is all about the rep! LOL Kidding. Comments though, I would like more of too. I finished off the chapter I was playing with if you'd like to come view? =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)

Of course I'll go view, ASAP! ^ ^


----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Jul 20, 2006)

Hahaha.. and the greatness of you continues. Keep it up!


----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)

ah, it's okay. I like it. ^ ^


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 20, 2006)

If you want to get back to your Akatsuki, do what I've done for a few sections.. cut and paste yourself new ones! A bit more work though.


----------



## Crys (Jul 20, 2006)

nah. I'm keeping myself honest with social commentary.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 20, 2006)

LMAO! "This is the thanks I get for holding you and stroking your hair each night?"

^-^ Nice.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 20, 2006)

nice, and I thought you were going to do something with all those clones.  Still funny, and I say Sasuke duh, priceless.


----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)

Honestly? I almost went down the threesome road but that woulda ruined it...


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jul 21, 2006)

Honestly, it was great.  Do some more.


----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)

I will, I've just been incredibly LAZY lately...


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 21, 2006)

very funny! ^_^ comment AND reppy!  lol


----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Yondy (Jul 21, 2006)

Crystal <33333-chann ;___;


----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Jul 21, 2006)

HEY! MID! *huggles* How's it hangin???


----------



## ansoRATH (Jul 22, 2006)

lol, cant wait for more! ^_^


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 22, 2006)

LOL, recipe? You took that in a direction I didn't see coming. Good work as always. =)


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2006)

Lmao! A recipe!? That was very random, nice job can't wait for more!


----------



## Crys (Jul 23, 2006)

Ya know, I just didn't want people thinking this was all smut or all pointless or all serious. ^ ^ I keep it loose and fluffy.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL, that is something I want to do with mine. Not have it be just all smut, etc. Hard work! So pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Crys (Jul 23, 2006)

*Pats self on back* you know, I find it easier if I just keep my head out of the gutter. It's...like some of the kids movies out there. Yeah, it's mostly PG but there are still one or two jokes that Adults get that are inuendo-like, ya know?


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, actually if memory serves, your "real" story wasn't that dirty. Well, the asking directions from whores part.. maybe. Unlike mine, I dived and rolled around in the gutter, LOL.


----------



## Crys (Jul 24, 2006)

^ ^ it's easy to fall into the gutter with the world we live in today...I got the newest chapter and I'm pissed that I can't continue with my Akatsuki story...I dunno if I want to use the chapter or just go on hiatus...I have to give it some thought...what do you guys think?


----------



## Fenix (Jul 25, 2006)

MmMmmmmmM

The newest chapter....

Well, dont think theres much in it. And another chapter of Naruto training wouldnt be that great IMO....

Let us wait !


----------



## Crys (Jul 25, 2006)

Duely noted, thank you


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 26, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> ^ ^ it's easy to fall into the gutter with the world we live in today...I got the newest chapter and I'm pissed that I can't continue with my Akatsuki story...I dunno if I want to use the chapter or just go on hiatus...I have to give it some thought...what do you guys think?



Yep, it is, though my story is kinda meant to be in the gutters too, LOL.

Hey if you wanted to, use old chapters that had Akatsuki in them to continue your story or add back story? The new chapter I just uploaded I did that, then changed to chapter 1, lol.


----------



## Kami-no-Senshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow. This is some pretty good work. Doing high quality comic books is known to be fairly difficult for most people. Good job. ^_^


----------



## Crys (Jul 26, 2006)

*blushes and rubs the back of my head* Awww....thankies...


----------



## Suzie (Jul 26, 2006)

Cool. I like it....Can't wait for more


----------



## Crys (Jul 26, 2006)

*giggles* I feel all loveded!! thank you!


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 26, 2006)

Hurray! Thanks for the rep Crys. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 26, 2006)

Ah, it's the least I could do. ^ ^ I'll eventually have repped everyone here but I ran outta rep to give for today...


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 26, 2006)

That's kind of you. Hey, be even kinder if you gave me some feedback on the new chapter I finished, hehe.


----------



## Crys (Jul 26, 2006)

Ah, I will get to that. I have to go to the mall today-and it's a huge mall-so I'll probably be back late. But I will get to it! HONEST INJUN PROMISE!


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Jul 27, 2006)

This is awesome. I lurv u ^^ *hugs*


----------



## Crys (Jul 27, 2006)

*feels lurved* Aw. thank you!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 27, 2006)

again, you leave a thread for a week and everything changes.  In a good way.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 28, 2006)

Crys at least the new chapter gave you a little too work with? And speaking of new chapters, got another one up.. I need to find something better to do with my time, LOL.


----------



## Crys (Jul 28, 2006)

I dunno. I'm leaving it since I'm going to be going home Saturday.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 28, 2006)

No, Hardaka, this is a very good way to spend your time.


----------



## Crys (Jul 28, 2006)

YAY! People defending my personal choice in wasting my time!!


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL, mine too it seems. But you do do good work Crys, so it isn't a waste to those reading it. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah....safe and sound at home...
and not exploded!


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 30, 2006)

Um, there was a chance of being exploded? Good thing you weren't though. =)


----------



## Crys (Jul 30, 2006)

it's an airplane. Explodeding is always a possibility. I'm glad too ^ ^


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Crys (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm downloading 317 as we chat....*crosses fingers* please, give me something to work with...


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 30, 2006)

Ideas for it? Hmmm.. well, seen my newest chapter? Chapter two. Err.. no, may not give you ideas, but you like my stuff so pimping it incase you hadn't seen it, hehe.

Being past 4 am.. though, hard to think of ideas for ya.

Edit:
Just saw this post.. the agro idea seemed like it could be taken somewhere?

[KissSub][innocent​_venus][01][eng][xvid​_mp3][CRC​_CB74A59A].avi


----------



## Crys (Jul 31, 2006)

Hm. I'm going to do something with it as soon as I'm over this Freakin' "jet lag" shit. I haven't slept well in....days.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 31, 2006)

Sleep is for the weak. =P


----------



## Crys (Jul 31, 2006)

Ah, but I'm also PMSing and I have a severe migraine. It would affect my work too greatly to attempt.


----------



## Hardaka (Jul 31, 2006)

I was kidding, but good excuses. So I'll forgive you this time, LOL.


----------



## Crys (Aug 1, 2006)

Mmmph. Thank you. I'm afraid I'm coming down with something...*sighs* just can't win these days.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh that sucks. Hopefully it passes quick. I won't tell ya to get to the updating, since I haven't in a few days either. *hides*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL Crys u are Hilarious!!!!!! 

u are definatly in 2nd place for NF funniest members. 

my fav part was when the monk said " Where's My Gat " LOL..Priceless.


----------



## Crys (Aug 1, 2006)

^ ^ OOOH! 2nd. not bad.

Ya know, I'm glad someone commented on that. That was one of my favorite jokes but it seemed as though no one saw it. *shrugs* oh well.  Thanks JB.

And I am, slowly, working. Thank you. It's just slow going with the sickness.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> ^ ^ OOOH! 2nd. not bad.
> 
> Ya know, I'm glad someone commented on that. That was one of my favorite jokes but it seemed as though no one saw it. *shrugs* oh well.  Thanks JB.
> 
> And I am, slowly, working. Thank you. It's just slow going with the sickness.




LOL don't worry just keep doing what u do.

But Omnistrife is #1 Funniest with his "Fun with Akatsuki.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

*deep whimpering sigh* I can't be the best,  hell I know that, but to be held in such a spotlight even for a moment...ah. never mind. Just...*coughs* a dream...one that could...never...come true. *sighs a bit* ah...but the new pages will be up tonight, Computer willing.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## The Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Bwahaahahaha.

Most awesome.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

^ ^ Ah, new fanage. Lovely. Thanks.

Sorry about the color page. no matter what I do, it always ends up small like that...*shakes head* so picky. If you want I could just put the words underneath for clarification?


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 2, 2006)

Crys, try DL'ing IrfanView. With it you can save these as .gifs which are smaller in file size. I saw that colored one was a .png. So it could be made smaller because the file size is too large. That's what I do with all of mine.

Save me Tom Cruise! Where have I heard that before? LOL

Found it funny, but I do feel like I missed something not being able to read the first one, sorry! Hopefully that program helps.



> But Omnistrife is #1 Funniest with his "Fun with Akatsuki.


That thing does totally rocked. One reason why I nearly died when he rep'ed me for my comic.  

Oh and sorry Crys, but since I've decided yer a precious person, I must defeat you and take #2 to justify my existance.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

Hardaka said:
			
		

> That thing does totally rocked. One reason why I nearly died when he rep'ed me for my comic.
> 
> Oh and sorry Crys, but since I've decided yer a precious person, I must defeat you and take #2 to justify my existance.



*face falls a bit* ahh...uhm...yeah...you got a rep from him?...wow...

no..no...it's okay...uhm. take it. it's yours.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *face falls a bit* ahh...uhm...yeah...you got a rep from him?...wow...
> 
> no..no...it's okay...uhm. take it. it's yours.


Yeah, why I nearly died! But I do hold you and your opinion in high esteem too. So no giving away #2, I must uhh.. defeat you in a fight with lots of emoish flashbacks, LOL.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

*shakes head* Nah, #2 is yours. *looks up at the sky* I won't mention the "Q" word just yet but...just...don't be to surprised.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *shakes head* Nah, #2 is yours. *looks up at the sky* I won't mention the "Q" word just yet but...just...don't be to surprised.


Q word? If that's the one I'm thinking of, don't! Your stuff rocks. If you need a break, that's cool. You are sick, but don't get down on yourself. The forums would be a less funny place without you.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

*laughs a bit* Really? I'm glad my fans love me (like, all seven of em) but I mean...I can't bring the crowds in. I had a dream when I started all this. I wanted to see people flocking to me. I wanted people to anxiously await the next page, to say hi whenever I got on. Yeah, a bit presumptuous but it was a dream after all...

I wanted to do a clean bit of business and, though I enjoy the work I do, I wanted...the notoriety that you seem to be attracting with your work. I'm not being spiteful about this but...it's a bit depressing. You can see the clear cut difference between your work and mine, and that's what has garnered the attention in your favor.

You're my competition, so don't take too much of this to heart. Maybe it's just this flu, and the PMS, making me all weepy and emotional...

You're my favorite fan, so don't hate me for my long winded whiny emotastic speech.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 2, 2006)

You don't need to worry about that last part, some blind kid told me I lack hatred.

And I had thought you were getting more attention than me! Though tonight had been nice surprise, got a few more people to stop by. Maybe what would help you is to present your work like I do, with links on the first page? Might make it easier for people to look through them all. I also go and post in other people's threads hoping my sig gets their attention.

I can totally understand your feelings though. For example, I thought I made a fairly funny intro post, but it got very little attention. Made me sad in the pants.

You did also have the problem of the magna screwing things up on you. So try not to be so hard on yourself. Maybe you won't reach the level you wanted with this, or maybe you will be able to. If I actually had friends who loved Naruto besides the one, I'd be telling them to get their asses to your thread.

And thanks for the kind words about my work, but don't use it against your own, please.

I would think the Flu and PMS wouldn't be helping ya, so go take a nice hot path, relax, and umm.. do stuff you like. That's an order!


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

If I had the ability to, I would love to put my stuff in link form like you did...but I don't know how. Pathetic, I know, but true...

I wanted to say something else, in case you were gonna offer to show me, but I can't...without being a totally psychotic bipolar bitch and so...yeah. hell, if my lack of skill in writing didn't deter my fans or newcomers I'm sure this shit here will.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 2, 2006)

Sure. I'll totally be willing to help you. Want it via PM or yahoo, which I see you have?


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah...that's a diff yahoo account. PM is easier for the moment.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck, need anything else, feel free to pm me. I'm off to bed. =)


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

Night hun. thanks for the help.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL Crys Tobi was hilarious 

Keep It Up.


----------



## Crys (Aug 2, 2006)

^ ^ thank you


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay. Yes, I have plenty o material to work with and work I shall! I'll get to it later, tonight. I need to go to sleep right now.  And Yes, I *REALLY* hate K-Fed.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 4, 2006)

I loved the shot at Deidara. Well done hun and what did K-Fed ever do to you? LOL Kidding.


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 4, 2006)

Heh! I love the new stuff. "SNAPPY!"


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## momolade (Aug 4, 2006)

"SAVE ME TOM CRUISE!"

AHAHAHAHAHOH my. wow. that was amazing. hheheheh. oh man.


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)

^ ^ thank you! Thank you! Ah...but you know? I'm running outta room on the first post so the URL linkage will continue on in the 2nd post above the pic, savvy?


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2006)

xD

SNAPPY

Tobi = More Hilarious.


----------



## Crys (Aug 4, 2006)

Awwww thankies JB!


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 5, 2006)

Kick ass hun. You nailed these knew ones. =D


----------



## Crys (Aug 5, 2006)

^ ^ thanks. I wanna do the rest...but I'm so damn lazy.


----------



## Crys (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 5, 2006)

I Love it, I freakin Love it.
But the K Fed Joke Run should stop now ^^ "


----------



## Crys (Aug 5, 2006)

It has to. I killed him. *shrugs* I've finally finished my mission. I've killed K-Fed in Ephigy. I can die happy now ^ ^ hehe.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 6, 2006)

Emo police.. LOL, and killing poor K-Fed. It felt like that was a bit forced, but everything else, great!


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

Forced?...eh. Maybe. I needed to get the jokes done and over with. So I killed it off. ^ ^ that's that simple.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, just felt like they should have picked up where you left off, instead of putting K-Fed in. But you got to kill him, so hurray! =D

I'm sad you killed Tobi too, though. *sobs* lol


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

"If you check...I left them going to find K-Fed to kill him, remember?

He's not staying dead, he's too obnoxious. He's gold.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, I suck.. bad memory. You did have them going off to kill him, so no, not forced. Sorry! And yeah, he is gold, lol.


----------



## Crys (Aug 6, 2006)

^ ^ hehe. I know my comic


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 7, 2006)

Emo Tobi? K-Fed getting killed?  It just keeps getting better.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 7, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> "If you check...I left them going to find K-Fed to kill him, remember?
> 
> He's not staying dead, he's too obnoxious. He's gold.




So K-Fed is still alive?


----------



## Crys (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh no, he's dead. Tobi's not.


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 7, 2006)

LOVE IT!!!!great idea!!!include more ita though...


----------



## Crys (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been thinking about adding Itachi-ness. it's hard to stay away from the smex that he exudes. But I don't know what chapters he's in. and without that I can't operate. I also have a theory they might be bringing him in soon. We can only hope.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 7, 2006)

If you'd like, I could look through some of the chapters for you later tonight or tomorrow when I have a chance?


----------



## Crys (Aug 7, 2006)

I'd appreciate that greatly, mate. Anything I can do for you in exchange?


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 7, 2006)

You're welcome. And if you'd like, I wouldn't mind if you checked out and gave feedback on the new chapter I uploaded tonight. =D


----------



## Crys (Aug 7, 2006)

*nods* Aye aye!


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 8, 2006)

Okay, post time skip, barely in 255 and 256, but then a good amount in 257 through 260. Then barely in the next few after that. I didn't look pre-time skip, unless you wanted then too?


----------



## Crys (Aug 8, 2006)

Hm....That's enough to get me through the time it'll take. I'll have to start a new Arc though... thanks hun.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 8, 2006)

No need to thank me when rep will do! I'm still a forum n00b, hehe. (j/k)


----------



## Crys (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw....I remember when Rep mattered to me...now it's post count. I think. I dunno. I kinda just go along and do my own thing here.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 8, 2006)

Hehe.. thanks mah darling. I'll rep you back! *n00bz power*

Edit: Wow.. still says I need to spread it around before I can rep you again, sheesh, that was a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Crys (Aug 8, 2006)

^ ^ hehe you know what's funny...that all these people have to tell others they're girls in siggys or titles. makes me laugh. I mean you can tell I'm a girl by the way I talk and react here.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, and rep didn't work if you didn't catch the edit before you posted. And we're really off topic.. but it is your thread, lol.


----------



## Crys (Aug 8, 2006)

well...have any questions about the comic for me? that'd be "on topic"


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 9, 2006)

Whens the next comic coming out?  There I'm on topic for once.


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2006)

I was all like "YAY"ness when I saw the next pages.


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)

Ahhh...my adoring public. I've missed this. ^ ^ hehe.


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice hun. I think I liked when the old lady so "selflessly" volunteered to take one for the team the most, lol.


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)

awww.....I put so MANY funny things in there.


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah! But I tried to pick a part I liked the most, be that and Itachi's reaction.. poor guy, all them trying to get with him, lol.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2006)

I hope Gai remembers to feed his fish too.


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)

^ ^ I know what ya mean. I could never pick a totally favorite part...I think, really, everything's kinda spun differently in my head when I write it. I use a lot of sarcasm and that doesn't come across so well in comics. Like that fruit basket thing? Supposed to be sarcasm at first...*shrugs* oh well.

@Rikki-Lee: Me too. Poor Fishies.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 9, 2006)

Poor Kakome-kun, why did you do it?  And Kakashi giving himself up as a sexslave, classic.  The old lady part was creepy though.


----------



## Crys (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, you know, poor Itachi. He gets this alot I'm sure.


----------



## Kakome (Aug 10, 2006)

hahahahaha that rocks and i was in it to thanks Crys


----------



## Crys (Aug 10, 2006)

^ ^ no problem Kakome-kun. My pleasure.


----------



## Crys (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Hissatsu (Aug 10, 2006)

That.Was.Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crys (Aug 10, 2006)

Why thank you very much ^ ^


----------



## Chee (Aug 10, 2006)

lmao! Almost every male character is gay aren't they!


----------



## Crys (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm just a yaoi fangirl at heart, so yeah. ^ ^ Or at least they are in Kakashi's mind...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love the new pages. My fav soo far. LOL

" We got company out there boss and they ain't carrying fruitbaskets" LOL

"Shit we forgot to bring fruitbaskets" LOL

"Hope he didn't forget to feed my fish" LOL

"Iruka? I knew it"  LOL

Also what Naruto said when he saw Itachi


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

hehe *grins* thank you JB. That was a nice high light reel


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 11, 2006)

Aww.. I can hear the war drum of the fan bases, beating.


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

Poor Kakashi....wait a minute. I control kakashi so-EEP! *hides*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2006)

You gotta show more of Tobi soon k? ^^

Maybe you can get the pages from when he first appears and drops the ring


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

Hm. I think I just might. It's enticing to be sure.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Hm. I think I just might. It's enticing to be sure.



Yayness  xD


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

^ ^ I live to serve my fans!


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 11, 2006)

Fruit baskets to Fear Factor, LOL. Another good one. =)


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

mm, thank you


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm.. that last page you just posted, you've already posted?


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

Fixed it. ^  ^ hehe


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 11, 2006)

More than Icha Icha, that is a lot! LOL


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

^ ^ I'm adding "Plot".


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2006)

Brilliant It's awesome !!!!!

I like how Kakashi's eyes were when he said more than Icha Icha. The words are really going with the panels LOL

So do you plan ahead or just go with the flow?


----------



## Crys (Aug 11, 2006)

Uhm. Well I start by taking a look at the pages I have and then figure out which ones I want to use. From there I go in and looks at the frames and try to think of a running storyline for it. With arcs like this and the Angry Comic one, it's been two seperate runs per arc whereas the original two parts run together. But new stuff is always coming to me so, really it's a mixture of both.


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, that's really my opinion on the Iruka and Kakashi situation. It's funny to read or see, but not very plausible at all so...yeah.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2006)

Naruto Gay... *sniff* *smear* heh heh  LOL LOL

Funny  

" Iruka & Me together is about as likely as Naruto & Sakura together "  that was harsh


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

aw *pats you on the head* It's okay, there there...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 12, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> aw *pats you on the head* It's okay, there there...



*Calms down*


----------



## Crys (Aug 12, 2006)

*huggles you* See? It's all okay! That's a good fanboy *pets you*


----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL, Naruto on the way to save the day. Also that was Harsh about Naruto and Sakura. Ooohhh.. and the newest one, ROFL! I dunno, that just really got me. His prayers being granted. Well done. =D


----------



## Crys (Aug 14, 2006)

^ ^ I figured I was getting lazy so I decided to get back into the swing of things


----------



## Crys (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, we all need hugs! lol =)


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 16, 2006)

Itacha doesn't wear pants? Ewww.. And that would be a perfect time to call up Hitchcock, LOL.


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

*scratches head* Actually Naruto's saying that this is exactly like a dream he once had, only this time he's wearing pants. And I thought the Hitchcock joke was well placed as well ^ ^


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL Funny Crys.

Naruto was Hilarious !!!!!

" Holy Alfred Hitchcock!!! "


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

*scratches cheek, blushing* Aww...thanks JB


----------



## momolade (Aug 16, 2006)

the truth hurts
dont you dare go into an emo flashback! i'll kill you!

AHAHAH! oh please never stop doing this. even when youv gone through all the pages. redo them. this is better than kishimotos. you should be writing naruto.


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

*eyes widen and shine with sparkly stars* R-REALLY?!!! *screams and runs around giggling* YAY!!!!!


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 16, 2006)

You keep making these better and better. Still can'r believe how funny these are.  Too much Naruto bashing though, but hey it works with what is going on.


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, there's a lot of Naruto bashing. Personally-I got nothin' against the kid. He's a bit obnoxious but who isn't, ya know?

Thanks for the compliment ^ ^


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 16, 2006)

Haha.. I liked the flashback the most. Poor Naruto. And wow, taking on the Itac/Sasu now? Tsk tsk! Good job. =)


----------



## Crys (Aug 16, 2006)

I valiantly fight against the tyranny of supposed established couplings! DIE UCHIHACEST DIE!


----------



## Crys (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 19, 2006)

A take on Charlies Angels.. so this would be th end of the arc?

Felt like the speaking in the last page flowed real well, funny too. Nicely done hun. =)


----------



## Crys (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you! ^ ^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL " OMG we killed Satan "

Keep it up.


----------



## Crys (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks, I'm pretty much done with the Itachi Arc-two three pages left then I'm moving to a Tobi Arc. ^ ^ yayness, neh?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm pretty much done with the Itachi Arc-two three pages left then I'm moving to a Tobi Arc. ^ ^ yayness, neh?



Yayness

Tobi = Hilariousness


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)

"Yeah...well...right now I need to figure out where I can get the chapters that he's in...>.< Never easy. I have no good back logging place to go to...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 20, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> "Yeah...well...right now I need to figure out where I can get the chapters that he's in...>.< Never easy. I have no good back logging place to go to...




Just go to the ask what chpters thread. You can ask them what chapter Tobi first appeared in and they'll give it to ya.


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, then comes the fun job of finding somewhere to get it...but I will ask em for it. Thanks for remindin' me JB


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 20, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Yeah, then comes the fun job of finding somewhere to get it...but I will ask em for it. Thanks for remindin' me JB



No Problem 

Look foward to your work.


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah, me too...


----------



## Hardaka (Aug 20, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> Yeah, then comes the fun job of finding somewhere to get it...but I will ask em for it. Thanks for remindin' me JB


Seems odd NF just doesn't like you? I've been able to DL all the chapters from the main site, and just kept 'em. The advantage for you being, unlike NF, I like you.


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww....Thanks m'man!


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Hardaka (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor Itachi, LOL. And good luck with school! =D


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks...I'll try...


----------



## Rotc Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck in your senior year, sorry I haven't posted I had to move into my dorm and everything.  And what's the deal with Kakashi's angels?  And I don't want to imagine Gaara and Kankuro in skimpy clothes, I'll havenightmares for months. *shudders*


----------



## Crys (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoy scarring people ^ ^


----------



## Fenix (Aug 26, 2006)

What....oh man where have I been the last week and half lol

This is great, so many new pages lol  

"We actually had a good childhood untill I killed everyone"

rofl


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2006)

^ ^ haha! I'm glad you enjoy the new pages!


----------



## momolade (Aug 26, 2006)

_i'll have to watch my ass like sasuke in jail_


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2006)

Tis the truth!


----------



## Crys (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Neo10 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats easy..Clerks


----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)

^ ^ You'd be surprised how many people I know who don't know Clerks. ^ ^ Congratulations! You'll be mentioned in an upcoming comic-Anything specific you want about it?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

Clerks....never saw that movie. -______-

"Don't hate me because I'm shadowy", Priceless  xD

Tobi's coming next. Yayness.


----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)

^ ^ YeP! I already have two of the Tobi pages done-just had to wait for this contest! They'll be up tonight! *pounces and clings* HI JB!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> ^ ^ YeP! I already have two of the Tobi pages done-just had to wait for this contest! They'll be up tonight! *pounces and clings* HI JB!!!



Hey. Will be waiting.


----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

I know this thread is old but im seeing it for the first time, Im not much of an akasuki fan but, did you draw these? Bro, if you did dude, Theyre amazing! Ive honestly never seen art soo close to the original artist! Bro youve got some real talent! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)

*shakes head* sorry man, I just use the real manga. And I'm not a bro-I'm a sis *grins*


----------



## Crys (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

LoL " The T-Man " nice one.

But this one was a kinda laid back scene.
Maybe it's just the material.

But Tobi was funny.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 30, 2006)

OMG! 



This is killing me. :><


----------



## Crys (Aug 30, 2006)

I try my best to keep things fun! ^ ^ apparently I'm doing something right, eh?


----------



## Crys (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 30, 2006)

LoL

Tobi with his Dirty mind.
But ya maybe thats why Deidara doesn't have a girl. -_^"


----------



## Fenix (Aug 31, 2006)

Oprah ROFL


----------



## Neo10 (Aug 31, 2006)

hey orry for the no reply.. havnt had net for two days... nope do what ever you want as long as it is funny lol.


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2006)

*rubs hands together, grinning* I can do funny.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 31, 2006)

Hilarious shit.


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2006)

Why thank you! I must say-I adore your siggy.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow never knew Tobi could be so funny 
"Hey more things to poke with sticks" "Lets kill bears and feed them to the bears"


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2006)

YAY! More compliments! I WUV compliments! Actually, I live off them, but that's beside the point *huggles you*


----------



## Crys (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Crys (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## ansoRATH (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG. I've been gone for awhile, and I find this even more hilarious than before. What happened? Where's the rest of the chaps?


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 3, 2007)

that was very fuuny!
nice job!


----------



## Crys (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you, both of you, and well....I'll work on it if I can.


----------



## Hardaka (Jan 3, 2007)

I enjoyed these last few pannels.. think I missed them before? Sorry about that. Nicely done though. =)


----------



## Crys (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks! I just finished a new page! Hooray!


----------



## Crys (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Sasori-puppet#295 (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha, pretty cool!!


----------



## Crys (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you very very very MUCHLY! ^ ^


----------



## Crys (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## ansoRATH (Jan 5, 2007)

lmao! You're back, Crys!  Can't wait for more! *reps*


----------



## starlacyi (Jan 5, 2007)

Lol "Hi, I'm a bomb" that's so funny. This is pure gold.


----------



## Crys (Jan 6, 2007)

Everybody loves that little bomb! man! I'm just shocked.


----------



## Crys (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Hardaka (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm enjoying this little story hun. Keep it up. =D


----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)

MISSED ME?! I'm back baby! and with fresh material *evil laughter* so be afeared! VERY afeared!


----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)

oh, and the cussing is going WAY up.


----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 2, 2007)

that's all I am gonna do for tonight but I'll be back sometime tomorrow night with some more! I hope you enjoy the new arc and the work  ^ ^ Oh, and I'll still be on for a coupla hours to read and respond to any comments/reviews. Please do the whole Read and Review thing. Comments are my bread and Butter


----------



## Jazz (Feb 5, 2007)

I like this ^_^


----------



## Crys (Feb 5, 2007)

as you should, my friend  ^ ^


----------



## Crys (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Hardaka (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice! I liked.. stabbing things aren't working this time, and umm.. oh, Shika's comment about his jutsu being hard while they talk. Of course, more goodness, those two just jumped out. Good work hun! =)


----------



## Crys (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## phoenix193 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hee. Just read this thing the whole way through. Hilarious  . Good work, keep it up!


----------



## momolade (Feb 25, 2007)

:rofl

i liek dane cook


----------



## Crystal Renee (Feb 25, 2007)

hehehee, great job!


----------



## Crys (Feb 25, 2007)

thankies! now do you guys find it easier to follow links on the front page (that are not complete and out of date) or just flipping through the pages? personally I like flipping through the pages-it's fun to see what people say inbetween comics, but that's just me....


----------



## Crys (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## momolade (Feb 25, 2007)

this is win 
link them all on the first post
i dont mind flipping
but if i miss a page between comments then i will be displeased

i am totally your fangirl


----------



## Crys (Feb 25, 2007)

wow....I have a fangirl!!! *giggles* I'm so glad so many people are seeing this. I will try to link everything back together soon. I've been busy lately so it's been rough to get time to sit down and work on this little pet of mine.


----------



## phoenix193 (Feb 27, 2007)

I personally prefer flipping through the various pages. It makes for less clicking, and I like reading all the comments as well


----------



## Crys (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool, that works for me. I think I'll just try to keep both up and running.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 27, 2007)

awsome
needs me to save them all


----------



## Chee (Feb 27, 2007)

ZOMG! I thought this thread died!


----------



## Crys (Feb 28, 2007)

Die? NEVER! This is my heart and Soul you're talking about here buddy!!!


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL, this is hilarious!  Are you going to keep making them?  I especially liked the bit with the Sanbi being Tobi's former pet turtle.  And Sakura realizing that Sasuke will be as hot as Itachi when he gets older.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2007)

Crys said:


> Die? NEVER! This is my heart and Soul you're talking about here buddy!!!



That's great cause I love your fan-comics.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Mar 11, 2007)

*dies from laughter*


----------



## Crys (Mar 11, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thankieeeees!!!!!


----------



## Hiiro (Mar 12, 2007)

Haha, funny shit man.


----------



## Crys (Mar 12, 2007)

THANKIES. I really love it when I get such positive feedback


----------



## momolade (Mar 12, 2007)

MOAR


----------



## Crys (Apr 15, 2007)

ohhhhh MORE? Sure, I guess I could. huh....lemme go make some then ^ ^


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2007)

That's right. I'm back. After a long Hiatus I've returned to spread a little sunshine again. Now don't hate me if the first few aren't too funny, I'm out of practice and trying to establish a storyline-ish-thingy-ma-bob. Yeah...


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 17, 2007)

Heh awesome.

Glad you decided to do more of these. Definitely lookin forward to what you got in store for Sasuke and his 3 little henchmen.


----------



## Valtieri (Aug 17, 2007)

Well that kept me amused for a while XD
great work!


----------



## Crys (Aug 17, 2007)

aww thank you! It's nice to have people here reading my stuff again!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 19, 2007)

"You glad to see me?" :rofl. Yeah, morning woods suck. Banana slugs on the other hand don't .


----------



## Crys (Aug 19, 2007)

THank you! I realize that my style of funny has changed a bit. I've gone over to the witty side and stepped away from zany antics. For now. I know it'll all come back to me when I'm given the right material to work with.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 19, 2007)

lol all sooooo good


----------



## Crys (Aug 19, 2007)

^ ^ thank you very muchly! I do try


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 19, 2007)

Crys said:


> THank you! I realize that my style of funny has changed a bit. I've gone over to the witty side and stepped away from zany antics. For now. I know it'll all come back to me when I'm given the right material to work with.



*Sighs* Ah well, this wouldn't be the first time my words fell on deaf ears.

Anyway, about as funny as ever. Reeeeeeally lookin forward to the dialogue you come up with for Suigetsu and Karin's banter.


----------



## Crys (Aug 19, 2007)

They didn't fall on deaf ears. I'm telling the honest truth. There were, before, a lot of crazy things and over the top antics. This time around I'm going for a bit more somberness. Though only for Sasuke. Suigetsu is going to be as ridiculous as possible. He's like an obnoxious Hidan. Sasuke's playing the straight man (ah, Irony) to Sui. Hidan and Kakuzu didn't really have a straight man because they were both ridiculous...

or something like that, I don't know.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 20, 2007)

I like that the sword told Suigetsu to stop stealing it and I want to have fantasies of being saved by a banana slug, that sounds fantastic.


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2007)

Kyah! Thank you very much! ^ ^ I felt bad for the sword and i figured since the bomb was such a big hit back in the early days I'd give the sword something special too! Banana Slugs FTW!


----------



## momolade (Aug 20, 2007)

MOAR PLS :rofl


----------



## Namin? (Aug 20, 2007)

Aha, It's so awshum.
I have to keep reading. =P
Great job... randomness = <3


----------



## ~E~ (Aug 20, 2007)

Where has this thread been???  I can't believe I've missed this...   It's freakin hilarious!


----------



## Crys (Aug 20, 2007)

well I have been out of action for a while....but I'm back in full force now ^ ^ hehe. So thank you and yes, I will be updating often yayyyyyyz!!!


----------



## momolade (Aug 21, 2007)

kisame? 

great work as usual


----------



## Crys (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't truly believe Kisame is Gay however I have stated so earlier and he's the only LIVING member that I could think to use if not Itachi...


----------



## Valtieri (Aug 22, 2007)

'do i have to wear a butt bow?"
LMAO! genius


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright, now I know what signs to look for next time you try to rape me .


----------



## Crys (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope I can help prevent more guy rape with my informative ways *cheers*


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2007)

Crys said:


> I hope I can help prevent more guy rape with my informative ways *cheers*



Oh you know you perverted women will come up with something new......ya sick freaks .


----------



## Crys (Aug 22, 2007)

...Too right we will!


----------



## phoenix193 (Aug 23, 2007)

lol this still never fails to crack me up.

It's great to see you back, Crys.


----------



## Crys (Aug 23, 2007)

It's kinda nice to be back. I love this stuff...it keeps me active, helps with post count, and brings me slowly closer to my goal of getting enough Rep to join my next group!  ^ ^


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 23, 2007)

I absolutely loved the whole set up you did with Juugo there.


----------



## Crys (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi hun! Why thank you! I wanted to do something different with him...so I figured I'd try this...considering what he does to those poor poor people I think it'll be fuN!


----------



## Loulabelle (Aug 25, 2007)

I like this, it's so random and funny..
Good job! ^.^


----------



## Crys (Aug 25, 2007)

thank you very much! I love you sig/avy combo!!!


----------



## Loulabelle (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 25, 2007)

I love what you have done with juugo^_^


----------



## Crys (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you! Juugo seems to have been a stroke of genius for me, eh? hehe!


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 26, 2007)

I <3 this comic. 
I've been gone for sooo long, guuuh. ;_;


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't seen you in ages!!


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 26, 2007)

Im not even halfway through but its awesome.  I cant imagine the time it must have taken.


----------



## ansoRATH (Aug 26, 2007)

I know it. o.o 99% of my internet time is devoted to the best free internet game ever made.


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2007)

You know it doesn't take long per page....about an hour to finish a page and about 55 minutes of that are spent working out the page's place in my plot and the script for the page itself...then 5 minutes to put it together. I guess if you add it all up then it equals a lot of time...but I love doing it and it's my way of expressing myself and my ideas and viewpoints and things...^ ^


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you very muchly! I love your siggy!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yo! THX for the rep!


----------



## Crys (Aug 26, 2007)

*nod nod* I give rep when I see something I like. And your sig, I like heehee


----------



## Crys (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm feeling lazy today so I only did one page today. Forgive me


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 27, 2007)

more awesome pages ^_^


----------



## Crys (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks. I was actually kinda worried that these last three pages weren't up to snuff....


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 27, 2007)

i think what made me laugh most was Suigetsu's ultiamte insult... the simple stuff always gets me ^_^


----------



## Crys (Aug 27, 2007)

*nod nod* I just love the Hermaphrodite not fitting thing. I've had a lot of problems like that...


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 27, 2007)

*SASUSAKU AND HERMAPHRODITES FTW!!!!​*


----------



## Crys (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL. Somehow I knew that'd get your attention!


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 30, 2007)

more awesome pages  i like the forum discussion


----------



## momolade (Aug 30, 2007)

AHAHAHAHA
ponchos
priceless


----------



## Crys (Aug 30, 2007)

^ ^ thank you very much! Good to see you back momo!
I've been roving the forums and was kinda surprised that there are still people swearing that Pein isn't the dude posing as AL (since the Uchiha is clearly more in charge)...ah...forums...source of so many hours of entertainment.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 31, 2007)

lol i love the last one about pirates of the caribbean


----------



## El Torero (Aug 31, 2007)

Man, I love your job. Is win.


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes. Yes it is. I love my job too!


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 31, 2007)

Hilarious, very...erm...creative.


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you! aw I love compliments.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 31, 2007)

I read all of your captions over the course of an evening. Brilliant stuff.  

Highlights for me were team Kakashi "sacrificing" themselves to oppose Itachi, especially Kakashi's "raven haired adonis" line. I also particularly enjoyed all of team Asuma v. Hidan & Kakuzu.


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2007)

Why thank you very much! Yeah I hit writing gold with those arcs....good times..


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 31, 2007)

Crys said:


> Why thank you very much! Yeah I hit writing gold with those arcs....good times..



You've still got it.  I think your best recent work was the Sasuke & Karin "How to spot a rapist" segment.


----------



## Crys (Aug 31, 2007)

I loved that! It just came to me, and since there weren't too many speech bubbles I was like "Okay. Time to do a guide" heheh


----------



## Crys (Sep 8, 2007)

and so I go into Hiatus once again. I'm gonna be off for a while because I'm sick and on medication that screw with my perspective of the world. I don't need that leaking into my world anymore than it already has so there ya go. Plus I'll be gone from the country for the first week of October...Cruise baby yeah!

So yeah. I'll be around the forums just not working on this for now. Bad enough I have Sasuke and Suigetsu arguing about Next Gens don't you think?


----------



## Yellow (Sep 8, 2007)

Damn this is gonna take me long to get through.;_;

I'll read some of these later and rep you. Nice work.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 9, 2007)

NO!!!! how long will it be till u do more 
(and get better)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 9, 2007)

I still can't get over how this can be so incredibly stupid, yet so absurdly awesome at the same time


----------



## Crys (Sep 9, 2007)

the best things in life are stupid. I think.

It may be a week or so before I adjust to the medication. It'll be back to the grindstone until October after that, hun. Promise!


----------



## lust3r (Sep 11, 2007)

This is pure win. Reps.


----------



## Crys (Sep 11, 2007)

thank you lust3r! I like reps!


----------



## Crys (Sep 13, 2007)

Guess who's back? I'll be killing time working on these since I have nothing else to do....^ ^ it's all good, right?


----------



## Shiro (Sep 13, 2007)

WiN           .


----------



## Crys (Sep 13, 2007)

Really? Awwww thanks!


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 13, 2007)

Halo 3? Overrated? Possibly, but it's still gonna fuckin rock.

Geez, now the keys are talking? There really is no boundaries in this comic are there .


----------



## Crys (Sep 13, 2007)

blame Kishi for putting speech bubbles around his sound effects! Hehe. Besides, if you were being stolen, you'd wanna say something too! Just like Zabuza's Sword, or the ever popular Bomb Tag.


----------



## Crys (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a random page. I'm doing random because it's easier than working on the story right now. Karin is supposed to say: or did dipshit back there paint on my glasses again but I didn't catch my mistake in time....and I'm feeling rather lazy.

Can I spell effigy? no. Does Naruto know what Effigy means? no. So there you go then.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 22, 2007)

Heh, shit, I don't even know what Effigy means.


----------



## Crys (Sep 22, 2007)

It's when you destroy something in the image of someone you hate. The easiest way would be....well. If you hated Sasuke, and you destroyed a Sasuke figurine or statue, that would be destroying him in effigy.


----------



## momolade (Sep 22, 2007)

MOAR MOAR MOAR


----------



## Crys (Sep 22, 2007)

My goodness! Well I can certainly try if that will appease my fans.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 24, 2007)

another awesome page love the drawing on the glasses bit


----------



## Crys (Sep 24, 2007)

thank you as always, Sharingan-kun!


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 25, 2007)

always welcome =3


----------



## Brigade (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice you made me laugh


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 2, 2008)

we not gonna get anymore?


----------



## SamRH (Jan 2, 2008)

These are great. I hope for more~


----------



## Crys (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, Here's the deal. I'm pretty busy with work, but on my days off I will try to do at least one comic a day. So, hopefully be coming out with one by tomorrow-ish. Of course that's ya know, not taking into account the fact that I occasionally get writer's block....so yeah! See you then and thanks for the continued support!!


----------



## Denji (Jan 2, 2008)

This will take a while to get through, but from what I've seen so far, it will be worth it!


----------



## Crys (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been told that it's worth it and I hope you enjoy it! ^ ^ And do please give a review at the end when you've finished! As detailed or vague as you like!


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 3, 2008)

wooo they are coming soon


----------



## Crys (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 4, 2008)

lol yay new pages, he seems to take getting raped quite calmly, then again he has no emotions


----------



## Charu (Jan 4, 2008)

FINALLY! I've finished it...oh wait, new ones!
All I've got to say is...WOAH @_@
It's Hilariously awesome.
Great job! Must have took you a looooong time ._.
Please continue ^^


----------



## Crys (Jan 4, 2008)

...I have no idea how long this took me....huh...let's see....about 49 hours given 20 minutes per page. but that's...ya know....a very broad average. *shrugs* give or take. But I'm very proud of this work!

And, well, Sasuke's used to being attempted-raped. Of course he takes it mildly.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 4, 2008)

thats a shit load of work you did there.. its late, so i only had time to peep a few.. but form what i saw, it was amazingly funny... nice work.


----------



## Crys (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the love! I work hard for the love! ^ ^ In fact I have a new page waiting to be posted as we speak!


----------



## Crys (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 5, 2008)

"You need to work on your technique. I'm not feeling raped at all."

   

I swear, you're one liners are fuckin legendary.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 5, 2008)

lol poor sui lol


----------



## Usagi-chan (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG, this was great.... i like "Deidara and Tobi problems" and Itachi arc" the most.


----------



## Crys (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah one liners. Gotta love em. I have a dream that someday I will see one of my one liners on someone's sig or something...that would be awesome! Thanks for you love ya'll!

I'm glad you liked the DeiDei Tobi arc. That's one of my favorites! ^ ^ And yeah, poor Sui. His dreams shall never be realized!....or will they??????


----------



## Crys (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Reborn! (Jan 6, 2008)

I read through Parts 1-3, I never though Hidan and Kakuzu could be so funny.

I'll read the rest tommorow.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, this seems like a lot of hard work. I only took a look at the panels featuring Hidan, and they were pretty hilarious. Nice job.


----------



## Crys (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 6, 2008)

"FREE CANDY!!?" *Opens Door*

:shrooms

"Damnit"


----------



## Tefax (Jan 6, 2008)

this is just too great


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 6, 2008)

lol i love the oro and kakashi bit great work


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jan 6, 2008)

wow thats alot idk if i have the engery to see them all the ones i did see are very good


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 10, 2008)

*Welcome to another meeting of the "Guys Who Hide In Blurry Shadow''Society* *LoL Sasori got voted off. *


----------



## Crys (Jan 10, 2008)

Sasori isn't TV pretty and he failed to form any alliances or have sex with anyone while the nightvision was on, so, naturally, he got voted off. Heh.


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 11, 2008)

*You know no matter how many times Susake get offers to get raped by hot women but yet he never takes them and he saying he not gay? Whats wrong with him?*

*I did love the part he said *"Are you trying to rape me again? SOS!"* LOL*


----------



## Itachi's short and funny side (Jan 11, 2008)

woah it is a random funhouse


----------



## ♥Kakumey♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

xD OMFG TOO FUNNY!!! although Hidan's laungage (sp?) isn't violent enough :rofl


----------



## Crys (Jan 11, 2008)

Sasuke feels that he can't give himself to just ANYone so he's saving himself for the girl who actually takes the initiative to actually go through and rape him. barring that, he'll probably just settle down after he explodes Itachi (His words, not mine) and start rebuilding the Uchiha name. 

Thank you for the praise!!


----------

